# 12+ year old kerosene



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

I've got bout 7 gallons a kerosene what been stored in plastic jugs in the shop. It be a bit stinky (oxidized) so momma an I was sittin out on the deck enjoyin the night air.

I grabbed a jug an filled one a my goodwill lamps with it an fired it up. Still works just fine. Smells a bit but still burns fine. So, bein stored this way wasn't the best, would have been better in well sealed metal cans, but still usable.

Just a bit a info yall might find usefull.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Great to have the first had experience. :thankyou:


----------



## kappydell (Nov 27, 2011)

it burns a little smokier in my experience; just have to clean the lamp chimneys more often. not enough of a difference to make me throw out perfectly usable kero!


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

You can boost the octane of kero by adding just 1 Oz of denatured alcohol per gallon.less smoke+more heat. MIGHT not be a great idea in a real old heater,tends to eat wick!


----------

